# Catch (eat) me if you can



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Oedogonium is not quite the most benign type of algae, the speed of infestation in aquarium is tremendous, in 24 hours can cover "everything moves".... like here. It says that snails eat it with pleasure


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice I love the pic.
That reminds me of an idea i had;
attach riccia, cladophora... to apple snails and put them in a nano to have a moving aquascape lol i always have crazy ideas.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow great photo. It reminds me of those troll dolls you see at convenient stores with wild colored hair..


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

What a funny picture. Hopefully one of its hundreds of other siblings will help it out.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice picture, I wish my camera could take pictures that good.


----------

